# Paph. barbigerum alba



## e-spice (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a first bloom seedling. I was surprised to see it bloom out to be an alba variety of the species. I never knew an alba variety existed. I like it though!

e-spice


----------



## Paul (Nov 22, 2009)

very cute!!


----------



## valenzino (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow,that is very nice...can you self it and send me seeds?


----------



## valenzino (Nov 22, 2009)

There are some plants around of this variety....but not easy to see!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2009)

:clap: :drool: AWESOME!! :drool: :clap: 
Ross will be knockin' on your door!


----------



## Martin (Nov 22, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## raymond (Nov 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, what a treat. You had no idea it was album from the seller? It's possible to have a mutation accure in a cross or selfing of normal colored forms.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 22, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice, indeed. Congratulations!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucky you! That's nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow!!!! Jean


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful color and form. Is it from one of Ross' (aureum x coloratum) sibs?


----------



## Roth (Nov 23, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow, what a treat. You had no idea it was album from the seller? It's possible to have a mutation accure in a cross or selfing of normal colored forms.



I remember a story of a barbigerum album, early 90's that was three quarter dead somewhere in the USA, and that was sibbed with a normal barbigerum to save the gene pool... It could well be a F2 from that story if it was a true story...

I know of at least 5 different barbigerum albums, not sure if they are all alive still. Not to mention coccineum album, there are 2 different ones, including one with red leaf base and pure gold yellow flower, and a yellow and white flower on a much smaller plant. Looking at the leaves, you have the real barbigerum album, not the coccineum stuff...


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry to thread-hijack here but what about other albas? Is henryanum alba or christae or chaoi begin propagated anywhere? I've never seen it for sale even on taiwanese lists. what about purpuratum alba? is that plant still alive? what about other stuff? Anybody with any info on if people are propagating these things?

As an fyi, i'm pretty sure that barbigerum died by selfing...or maybe we're talking about different plants.


----------



## paphioland (Nov 23, 2009)

tim said:


> sorry to thread-hijack here but what about other albas? Is henryanum alba or christae or chaoi begin propagated anywhere? I've never seen it for sale even on taiwanese lists. what about purpuratum alba? is that plant still alive? what about other stuff? Anybody with any info on if people are propagating these things?
> 
> As an fyi, i'm pretty sure that barbigerum died by selfing...or maybe we're talking about different plants.



There are a few clones of henryanum album. I believe Sam T is propagating them but I am not sure. There are other barbigerum alba clones as well as coccineum. A purpuratum alba exists in the US and last I heard it is still alive.
vietn alba has been propagated and seedlings exist. stonei album seedlings exist. There are a bunch of hang album clones. I am sure someone has selfed it. Bunch of helenae album clone. Tonsum albums exist and seedlings had been made in the past.


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2009)

is there really any difference between barbigerum album and coccineum album? I can't understand how they've been described as different species, but then again I;m more of a lumper anyways.

Paphio, do you know who has the purpuratum? Are they planning on releasing any offspring?

Thanks - what about the mastersianum album floating around awhile ago? anyone hear anything about it? what about emersonii alba?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like someone to send me some unidentified album species!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 23, 2009)

LOL @ Eric.

Nice plant!

Craig


----------



## GuRu (Nov 23, 2009)

e-spice said:


> This is a first bloom seedling. I was surprised to see it bloom out to be an alba variety of the species. I never knew an alba variety existed....


Lovely barbigerum album and I'm convinced you purchased it as a bargain much cheaper than the price of a barbigerum album. If you had asked for that. 

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## paphioland (Nov 23, 2009)

tim said:


> is there really any difference between barbigerum album and coccineum album? I can't understand how they've been described as different species, but then again I;m more of a lumper anyways.
> 
> Paphio, do you know who has the purpuratum? Are they planning on releasing any offspring?
> 
> Thanks - what about the mastersianum album floating around awhile ago? anyone hear anything about it? what about emersonii alba?



I don't think they are making selfings of the purpuratum album. Master album died from what I have heard with no progeny. I don't know anything about a emersonii album.


----------



## McPaph (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice flower


----------



## paworsport (Nov 23, 2009)

hanganum album has been propagated in Taiwan.


----------



## fibre (Nov 23, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Not to mention coccineum album, there are 2 different ones, including one with red leaf base and pure gold yellow flower, and a yellow and white flower on a much smaller plant. Looking at the leaves, you have the real barbigerum album, not the coccineum stuff...



This sounds very nice: red leaf base and yellow flower!
Do you like the real barbigerum album more than the coccineum?


----------



## valenzino (Nov 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'd like someone to send me some unidentified album species!



Wow,that is an easy request...someone wants some sanderianum and rothschildianum alba for free?I will be happy to have a wehtwortianum alba as reward for them.....:drool:


----------



## Roth (Nov 23, 2009)

Mastersianum album: dead
Purpuratum album: There is 1 plant of it in Japan, 1 in China - now back to its original place Vietnam, as far as the original plants are concerned. Not yet propagated commercially.
Henryanum album: 3 different ones originals, 2 propagated, 1 much better not yet.
Vietnamense album: 1 original one, already propagated. 1 other found 2 years ago, the seller from Dalat wants 7500USD, not propagated, died last year.
Tonsum album: Plants and seedlings in Japan, 1 original plant only.
Emersonii album: several different plants, but most not good shape.
Hangianum album : 4-5 original plants, not yet propagated.
Malipoense album : 4-5 original plants, not seen it offered yet.
Micranthum album: 100+ original plants, including the Kwangsee type
Ciliolare album: died, no progeny.
Stonei album: big mystery if there are real seedlings around...
Henryanum christae: 2 different ones, not propagated.
Callosum album: apart from the now defunct callosum Sanderae, I have seen 1 vietnamese callosum album, has been propagated, and 1 sublaeve album in Thailand.
Barbatum album: 1 plant in Malysia, not propagated
Brachypetalums album: fairly common, including bellatulum album - maybe some dozen different jungle plants, niveum album, several. godefroyae and leucochilum 2-3 original ones. concolor album, about a dozen different ones - the ones in Europe are concolor album x ang-thong album, seedlings made by Rene Klinge, and sold by some people as concolor album. thaianum, 2 different ones. 

Parishii album, 1 original one, died
Dianthum album, several ones, at least 2 from Laos and 2 from China. Propagated.
haynaldianum album, 1 original one
lowii aureum, 2 different ones, 1 propagated 1 apparently lost.
hookerae album, volonteanum album. 1 original one of each, volonteanum album 1 plant still alive. Selfings of the latter give coloratum volonteanum.

There are albinos I have seen once but never heard of after, like victoria-mariae album. One collector had sangii album, real one. Disappeared. Gigantifolium album was offered in bloom last year though I did not see it in person. 

The Taiwanese offer anitum album for some years, but they always sell the few jungle plants got in spike, not in bloom, and I have not seen it in bloom

Adductum album, praestans album, randsii album existed, but disappeared shortly after they bloomed, dead.

Albinos are usually weaker than the normal species, and are a bit harder to propagate therefore. There are a couple of exceptions.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 23, 2009)

vietnamense alba is around,tonsum alba also from taiwan,hangianum alba have been produced but only few and immediately sold out in taiwan and very expensive...600US$ 3-4 seedling flask.mastersianum and volonteanum alba...plants died before propagation...also an incredile plant of parishii alba was sold and died in the customer collection...that was a dream for me...
purpuratum alba is around...taiwan and japan.....henrianum alba..the ones arrived in europe sold out very fast(I arrived too late),more plants will be available in USA from Sam that I think is waiting for new generation to show better quality flowers for selections,and other ones have been reproduced in taiwan and japan...stoneii alba still a mistery...exists but is already long time that seedlings are around but no outcome untill now...SAM have an"almost there" selfing for sell that produced quite pale seedlings....hope in albino outcome but maybe 0%albinos...also i heard of bouganvillieanum alba(maybe false...in my opinion was saskianum) and also tranliemianum alba is around.helenae alba there are some nice plants around in europe....I see always some orchids shows around...but the best in my opinion still michrantunm that still very difficult to find even if there are quite a lot of mother plants around...most expensive one to buy still malipoense album....
villosum alba is veeeery rare(green and white),the yellow form is available...alba brachys a lot from thailand and taiwn in next years...propagating a lot...(but pay attention for hybrids...a lot of ang-thong x around)...lowii alba can find from SAM and also topperii alba....also hennisianum alba from taiwan and few urbanianum alba seedling around...javanicum alba is around(if i am not wrong also OL use to have)...praestans alba exists but never seen seedlings and I think all mother plants died(I know for shure 2 plants died)...philippinense everyone knows..many varieties...I read legends about randsii alba...and also someone said ma about anitum alba(quite important source)...charlesworthii alba everyone knows(OZ)...i've seen photos of the "lost" spicerianum alba, and also exul alba(recent photos ..hope they reproduce)...I've heard of daynaum alba but dont trust...barbatum alba and "flava" are around reproduced plants...dianthum alba is around(SAM)...hainaldianum alba also everyone knows...insigne also...armeniacum same....I've heard about xfanaticums alba will be available from taiwan...tigrinum alba...some in taiwan baut not heard of seedlings availabe...hirsutissimum alba there are many seedlings around...
annamense alba is around...jackii alba also quite a lot...heard of hiepii alba...
and now my head is tired...but a lot more around....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanx! :drool:


----------



## valenzino (Nov 23, 2009)

sanderianum and I,were writing the post at same time I think...and I can see that the infos around are quite similar...so nearly all infos have to be true....
Wow Sanderianum...I will be astonished to see gigantifolium and sangii alba!!!


----------



## Pete (Nov 23, 2009)

me to


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2009)

Sandie - 
can you share which nursery is propagating henryanum album? what's your opinion of v. chaoi?

I think it's very interesting all the phil v. alba x stonei v alba all look like crappy Mt. Toro....you'd think something different would show up, but the plants look total normal coloratum...I wonder too if actual alba stonei seedlings are out there.

Do you think the volunteanum alba selfings are legitimate? Seems very unlikely selfings of a recessive would produce coloratums...

Nice to see in US dianthum, haynaldianum, lowii, callosum, tonsum, malipoense, micranthum, armeniacum, brachys, and many other albas, all propagated from 1 or 2 original plants. See CITES people, artificial propagation can actually work!!


----------



## Roth (Nov 24, 2009)

valenzino said:


> sanderianum and I,were writing the post at same time I think...and I can see that the infos around are quite similar...so nearly all infos have to be true....
> Wow Sanderianum...I will be astonished to see gigantifolium and sangii alba!!!
> 
> mastersianum and volonteanum alba...plants died before propagation...also an incredile plant of parishii alba was sold and died in the customer collection...
> ...



The gig. album and sangii album were sold by the collector in Sulawesii to Japan... There were 2 pieces of ths sangii album, sold for 3000USD/division, around february this year, through Ferdi. gigantifolium album was sold nearly 2 years ago by Api.

Bougainvilleanum album, I saw a picture at Paul Gripp in Santa Barbara some years ago, but I think it was maybe just a bougainvilleanum that was quite pale... Died of course long time ago.

Tigrinum album, there has been flasks and seedlings offered, but I would be very careful, as the seller of those flasks, bought from Klinge a batch of normal tigrinum selfings that did not have pink at the base at nearly the same time he was offering the flasks...

Stonei album, I have a big doubt that the selfings are genuine, I have been one of the very first to have flasks, at a time they were 1500US/5 seedlings, the older generation - not yet offered to the public, but same group of sellers. The seedlings are very slow crippled grower like if they were abnormal or treated with some sort of chemicals. They offered another batch of seedlings seedlings this time, not flasks, and the leaf type is different. I would say the early flasks had seedlings with quite smooth leaves yellowish, not that much what we could expect from stonei, the seedlings they offered had darker green leaves, like the new types of stonei. Got some of both, and they still grow in a different way.

Taiwan has a bunch of near blooming size plants that they sell 500-1000USD/plant, but I would not be very confident, as they look quite similar to the plants they offer as Bear x self, which are not albinos at all...

The near album from Sam, as well as some others near album that existed in Malaysia - Malaysia has never seen the stonei album genuine in bloom, which is quite surprising, as we do not know anything about the origin of stonei album therefore... could give some albinos, though I don't think so.

EXul album, several plants in Thailand, but the shape of the flower is not so nice. There are an all yellow very strange one, and a yellow+white margin, as well as a green + white margin. The clumps are still in Thailand, and so far they did not succeed in making seedlings - but so far too in Thailand they are not that good anymore to make seedlings of paphs in the flask, don't know why, but they have very low germination those days...

Annamense album and laichauense album exist, there are several different ones around, including an all yellow one, genuine. Seedlings exist of the annamense album. 

The villosum all yellow from Da Lat, there are fake ones, they are the old pot plant hybrid Dorasire more or less naturally linebred. It is still possible to find the green and white villosum here, not cheap, but some people have several clumps...

Gratrixianum album exist in 2-3 different plants, not quite spectacular.

Esquirolei album exist in quite a few different plants, hirsutissimum album pure album is unknown from the wild, some occured with the selfing of the hirsutissimum album FCC/AJOS that was not a perfect album.

Javanicum album, there are at least 5 differnt around. Dayanum album has been offered to me out of bloom, so forget about it, an no photo. hookerae album existed for sure too. violascens album existed, same for the real papuanum album, but crazy prices, I think both plants are dead no as no one wanted to buy those as they were jungle plants in very average condition, though in bloom.

There has been rumors of druryi album in Trivandrum for many years, but no one go there for a loooong time, even if they have many druryi plants, fresh collected and cultivated for ages.



tim said:


> Sandie -
> can you share which nursery is propagating henryanum album? what's your opinion of v. chaoi?
> 
> Do you think the volunteanum alba selfings are legitimate? Seems very unlikely selfings of a recessive would produce coloratums...
> ...


 
Chaoi was an unique mutant plant, so far Idon't know if it is still alive, same for smaragdinum or whatever it is called, that is a weird tigrinum, and unique plant...

henryanum album, Popow in Germany had a bunch of seedlings, I have one pod sowing now of mine - different one- the Taiwan ones have been bought from Popow.

Volonteanum album, yes the seedlings are legitimate, and 1 plant is still alive in Japan, the other part that was in Germany died.

As for the propagation of the albas, it is not quite correct. It's because the sellers can make a good profit that they are available at present time. Later, no one knows. 

Paph hennissianum album has been mass propagated in 1994, and Christiansen in Denmark had over a thousand plant in bloom at that time. Sold out, now it is a rare item. The ones from Taiwan, I don't know frankly if they are legit, because the original hennissianum album and its selfing were very, very dark green, the ones from Taiwan are more yellow, and the shape is different from the original plant and its selfing that I have seen...


----------



## e-spice (Nov 24, 2009)

tomkalina said:


> Beautiful color and form. Is it from one of Ross' (aureum x coloratum) sibs?



Hi Tom - yes it's one of Ross' sibs.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2009)

e-spice said:


> Hi Tom - yes it's one of Ross' sibs.
> 
> e-spice


WOW, nice cross Ross!


----------



## micranthum (Nov 24, 2009)

Vietnamense album: There are three original clones. The first one was used to make the seedling. The plant is in Germany/Taiwan. A second one is in Japan/Switzerland. The third one was mentionned by sanderianum. Was in Saigon two years ago, but now in the orchid paradies. The division are very expensive.

Henryanum album, I know two differents original clones.

Helenae album: not very rare, several original clones

Godefroyae album is more rare than the other brachy album. For me the best one have a green staminode and a ivoiry color.


----------



## Roth (Nov 24, 2009)

micranthum said:


> Vietnamense album: There are three original clones. The first one was used to make the seedling. The plant is in Germany/Taiwan. A second one is in Japan/Switzerland. The third one was mentionned by sanderianum. Was in Saigon two years ago, but now in the orchid paradies. The division are very expensive.
> 
> Henryanum album, I know two differents original clones.
> 
> ...



The japanese vietnamense album is the same as the german/taiwan. The first vietnamese album collected, at a time where the colonies were still in good shape, had nearly 10 growths. There is a piece in England of that one, and I know of one in the USA. Another one was found but the rhizome already rootted, at the end of the 90's, not in bloom but the BW picture of the plant is typical. 

Helenae album, there should be over 100 original ones, if not much more. 

Godefroyae album is indeed extremely rare...


----------



## Hakone (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Sanderianum,
godefroyae album = leucochilum album ?


----------



## Hakone (Nov 24, 2009)

appletonianum aureum ... fairrieanum album ..... tranlienianum album ......kolopakingii album.....coccineum album.... fowliei album .... wardii album ....sukhakulii album...wenshanense album...


----------



## Roth (Nov 24, 2009)

Hakone said:


> Hello Sanderianum,
> godefroyae album = leucochilum album ?



Not at all, but both are extremely rare... I have seen so far myself as jungle plants only 1 godefroyae album and 2 leucochilum albums, the former had a yellow background, latter white background, and one leucochilum album had golden yellow markings instead of brown.

But don't hope too much about the seedlings, most if not all seedlings are hybrids sold from Thailand originally, and incorporate a fair amount of ang-thong album. In fact, they are not completely wrong, as at a time ang-thong was considered to be the same species as leucochilum and godefroyae, so they had, at that time, the 'legal' right to do that. 



Hakone said:


> appletonianum aureum ... fairrieanum album ..... tranlienianum album ......kolopakingii album.....coccineum album.... fowliei album .... wardii album ....sukhakulii album...wenshanense album...



An interesting fact about sukhakhulii album is that only 1 original plant has been found, and not even the album but an aureum. When selfed it gave a fair percentage of albums. But out of the hundreds of thousands of sukhakhulii collected and bloomed, only 1 has ever been an aureum, and none album. It give sometimes little hope to find albinos of all the paph species, as apparently some species are far too stable genetically to get a muted plant that will be an alba.

The stories about others sukhakhulii album found in Thailand come from an import by Krairit Vejvarut of sukhakhulii album from the Orchid zone about 15 years ago, that some sellers try to pass as a 'new' albino.

Wenshanense album has not been found as well, there is a semialbum, with red leaves and albino type flower, and there are several plants of that one around. The others seems to be more xConcobellatulum album so far. Wenshanense album appeared in Thailand and in Taiwan in the trade, but the Chineses are not stupid, and no nurseries got any wenshanense album from its collector, where all the wenshanense have to go through their hands before being sold...

The few plants in China come from seed, from Taiwan, and sometimes they try to sell them as jungle plant, same story for wardii album - in fact the latter I am responsible, because I made a selfing of my albinos in Hanoi, and exchanged flasks with a Vietnamese, who exchanged those about 2-3 years ago with China... I found out the Chineses try to sell the blooming size seedlings from those flasks at 2000-5000USD as 'new wardii album', but there is no such things in China...

Kolopakingii album existed 15 years ago as a jungle collected plant in France, and the plant died - no my property...-. Then, ALL the kolopakingii album are from siblings of normal kolopakingii. There has been kolos album in 2 batches of seedlings already. One in Brazil, and one in Hawaii, different parents. But none has ever been found again in the wild, except the dead plant in France.

Overall I would advise people in general to buy seedlings of the albinos, and never buy the divisions of the so-called "original" plants. They are very expensive, and very few are genuine. I even think that lately some people sold divisions of the vietnamense album that are in fact blooming size selfings of the mother plant, much less valuable. It happened with the delenatii Dunkel, where a batch of seedgrown plants has been sent to Vietnam some years ago, and resold plant by plant as 'divisions', or with the wardii album that are presently in China. It was interesting as an aside note to know that delenatii dunkel was really a specific colony, with quite a lot of plants. Then the collector took all, sold them one by one, but could not keep all of them alive. He had over 200 original plants, and could sell only 40-50 before the stock died over the years. After that, Dalat bought flasks of the delenatii dunkel back, grew them, and sold 400-1000USD/plant as being 'jungle ones new type'... Where clever people could buy at the same time a blooming size plant from seed, same parentage, for 100US maximum...


----------



## Hakone (Nov 25, 2009)

I have belonged over spicerianum album in Thailand


----------



## Roth (Nov 25, 2009)

Hakone said:


> I have belonged over spicerianum album in Thailand



It's not a spicerianum album in Thailand at all... It's an hybrid that they selected to be look-alike. Actually, Thailand when they want plain spicerianum, they have to order those plants from China, so the odd that they could get a spicerianum album genuine from the wild.... forget it. The Chineses screen all the plant that have colored bases, and keep everything that has a green base. The same applies for the helenae, coccineum, emersonii, hangianum and tranlienianum by kilo sold in Vietnam, the entire village screens even the huge clumps that looks untouched, and if any has green base, they keep it. And if Chinese have any albinos, there are much better customer than any Thai, namely Taiwan and a couple of foreigners not too far that would pay much better prices.

There has been a vejvarutianum album, that I have seen myself at Krairit Vejvarut nursery some years ago. Gone too, I forgot to mention that one.

As for charlesworthii album in Thailand, there are huge clumps around in CM and near the Burmese border, they are all fake ones, too big to be genuine, no traces of jungle collection, and the flowers have some features of hybrids. 

Only 2 charlesworthii album have been found over the last 10 years, and they were not big clumps.

I have a plant of spicerianum album from Kunming, genuine, but the owner never released before divisions - he wanted to trade it, not sell it, backgrowth + 1 start. Hopefully it will bloom next year, but the plant is not the large spicerianum type, it is the 15-20 cm leafspan type. That's the same nursery that had all the tigrinum albums that ever existed, he still have a 15-20 growths tigrinum album there that he does not want to sell. I forgot, he sold for 120.000USD a Cymbidium ensifolium that had maybe two dozen petals and colors like a parrot-tulip, was even featured in the newspapers in China. He has many cymbidiums like that. Maybe that's why he is not interested in those cheap paphs albinos and prefer to grow them to enjoy the plants


----------



## valenzino (Nov 25, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> .... I forgot, he sold for 120.000USD a Cymbidium ensifolium that had maybe two dozen petals and colors like a parrot-tulip, was even featured in the newspapers in China. He has many cymbidiums like that. Maybe that's why he is not interested in those cheap paphs albinos and prefer to grow them to enjoy the plants



Seems incredible but is true,last time i've been in China for a show,I met the owner of a company selling Cymbidiums and he gived me a very nice brochure with a list of very rare mutant Cymbidiums.Very nice list with photographs of each rare variety and mutations,CD-Rom etc...very profesional...and prices were incredible...many divisions were .000.000 Yuen x growth!!!


----------



## callosum (Nov 25, 2009)

*rear*

very rear:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2009)

idiota!


----------



## valenzino (Nov 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> idiota!



Someway yes for us...but its out of our culture to understand...is like to sell red flowered Neofinetia with peloric flowers and antocianic violet leaves to a Japanese.....no price is enough to the customer 000.000.0...


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have good sources that have confirmed the existence of a paph. sanderianum album that is in bloom in Borneo. I myself love both micranthum album and emersonii album and have fortunately been able to get both =)


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 31, 2009)

ejchow84 said:


> I have good sources that have confirmed the existence of a paph. sanderianum album that is in bloom in Borneo. I myself love both micranthum album and emersonii album and have fortunately been able to get both =)



Are photos of this paph possible?


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 31, 2009)

It is fantastic!!!
(my hope that someone will find a real. phrag. kovachii album plant)


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 31, 2009)

I have vietnamense album( 3 tiny seedlings from Popow) and one stonei(???) album (it is only 10 cm across) and a delenatii album in bud.


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 31, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Are photos of this paph possible?



I would love to show a photo, but I'm not in possession of the photo. Will try to get some!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

I think this may be my favorite non-besseae thread!


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 31, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I think this may be my favorite non-besseae thread!



I second that! I was looking through old threads and out popped this one. So much information!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 31, 2009)

Very lovely flower. You got a good break!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 10, 2010)

Superb! That is a quality bloom.


----------

